# Thoroughbred Head Tilt- Please advise!



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

One of my favorite OTTB's to ride gorwing up did this. We called it star gazing. We started him out in a standing martingale and then moved to a de gouge (I would *not* advise either of these if you or someone you work under is very familiar with proper fitting). It helped in the initial stages, then with further dressage fundamentals he learned to move straight. The habit would often re-appear when learning something new or when stressed, but it did get significantly better.
In summary: put an emphasis on straight and forward.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Has he done that as long as you've had him?
Has he had his ears carefully examined?
Has he had a neurological exam?


----------



## Thoroughbredlover33 (Mar 19, 2014)

All of the OTTB's I've ridden have had this problem to a degree. I'd say it is most certainly a habit from the track. I worked it out of them using a Pessoa Balance Training System and working them in that direction. Seems to do a pretty good job of fixing it.


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

My sisters ottb would do that. He always tilted it to the left.

I was told it was a habit from his days on the track, my sister put a running martingale on to stop him throwing up his head and he has now stopped the head tilting as-well since wearing it.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

natisha said:


> Has he done that as long as you've had him?
> Has he had his ears carefully examined?
> Has he had a neurological exam?


Agree. I'm concerned because this horse tilts his head while being lead, at the walk, trot, canter and even in the paddock. I would get a 2nd opinion from a vet and also have his teeth and vision checked.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Some OTTBs tilt to the left because they were hot walked incorrectly. 

Lazy hot walkers will hold the lead where it is comfortable for them, not considering the horse. So the horses' muscles develop in an unbalanced way. Longer on the right side. Shorter on the left. Causing a left tilt.

The trainers should catch and make the hot walker lead correctly, but I wouldn't be surprised if many don't.

It can be corrected, without too much difficulty, by a skilled massage therapist. The owner can help by doing stretch and hold, leading with the horse's head straight (like should have been done).


----------



## angelswave88 (Mar 18, 2015)

natisha said:


> Has he done that as long as you've had him?
> Has he had his ears carefully examined?
> Has he had a neurological exam?


-Yes
- Maybe? The vet checked out all around his head but I'm not sure what level of thoroughness you might be referring too.
-No, not something I really thought about but I will look into it.


----------



## angelswave88 (Mar 18, 2015)

updownrider said:


> Agree. I'm concerned because this horse tilts his head while being lead, at the walk, trot, canter and even in the paddock. I would get a 2nd opinion from a vet and also have his teeth and vision checked.


His teeth were done a few days before I bought him, and his vision was checked at his vet check. Will look into second opinion from the vet.


----------



## mustbemonroe (Mar 3, 2011)

My OTTB does is while we warm up at the trot-both under saddle and when I lunge him. For him, it seems like a way of stretching.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

For some reason horses can develope this habit. It might be misalignment or just a habit.

*It is not star gazing which is when a horse holds its head very high looking at the sky.*

I worked on a horse with this habit and was not getting very far fast when I went on a course with an old UK instructor. What he had me do for the entire time I was riding on the flat was to cross my reins. The right rein was held in my left and left in my right. So the reins were crossed at his withers. Reins were held in normal position and asking for a bend involved asking with the outside hand, it was odd to start with but became the norm at the end of a lesson. That horse was going perfectly straight after about a week of riding that way. 
I have used it several times for the problem amd it has always worked.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

angelswave88 said:


> -Yes
> - Maybe? The vet checked out all around his head but I'm not sure what level of thoroughness you might be referring too.
> -No, not something I really thought about but I will look into it.


For the ear I meant really look in it, with a light, to rule out an infection, deep aural plaques, something stuck in there- anything abnormal.

A neuro exam would look for signs of a pinched nerve, certain weaknesses, facial paralysis,asymmetry in the body, eye problems etc.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Foxhunter said:


> *It is not star gazing which is when a horse holds its head very high looking at the sky.*


 I should have been more clear. It is not technically stargazing, but that is what we (knowingly incorrectly) referred to it as.

Foxhunter, I like that idea of crossing the reins at the withers. Did it result in an aid similar to bringing the inside hand to the belly botton?


----------



## Puddle Duck (Jul 3, 2015)

natisha said:


> Has he done that as long as you've had him?
> Has he had his ears carefully examined?
> *Has he had a neurological exam*?


This! 
Holding his head tilted when no pressure is being applied to the poll area is a concern. He could have most certainly picked up a habit, but you'd want to rule out any primary issues first. I would strongly encourage a quality second vet check (perhaps with someone who is willing to consider neurological disorders), a quality chiro (second opinion, vet chiro if you have them) + a muscle worker. Pile this information together and see what you can come up with. IF it is a habit, then you can work with a body worker (or two) on helping to correct this. If there is an issue causing the tilt, then you may not be fixing the issue.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Puddle Duck said:


> This!
> Holding his head tilted when no pressure is being applied to the poll area is a concern. He could have most certainly picked up a habit, but you'd want to rule out any primary issues first. I would strongly encourage a quality second vet check (perhaps with someone who is willing to consider neurological disorders), a quality chiro (second opinion, vet chiro if you have them) + a muscle worker. Pile this information together and see what you can come up with. IF it is a habit, then you can work with a body worker (or two) on helping to correct this. If there is an issue causing the tilt, then you may not be fixing the issue.


Yes. My worry would be forcing the horse to hold his head in a manner he can't comfortably do.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

karliejaye said:


> Foxhunter, I like that idea of crossing the reins at the withers. Did it result in an aid similar to bringing the inside hand to the belly botton?


No, you still use an open rein which involves bringing your outside hand across your body and over your inside hand.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

chiro, ASAP. It can be a problem from a previous injury, or developed from years of incorrect riding. the horse I noticed most recently with this issue was very sore, and was noticeably straighter after a chiro appointment.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm wondering if he's just in need of a good neck massage. Are the muscles on the one side of his neck bunched up with hard knots? He might just need them worked out.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

As there are lots of replies & I haven't read, I'm assuming that at least a few have said this before & I'm just reinforcing... doesn't sound like a training issue to me, but a physical/health one. Dentist? Chiropractor?


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

angelswave88 said:


> His teeth were done a few days before I bought him, and his vision was checked at his vet check. Will look into second opinion from the vet.


Good luck to you. Is this the same horse with the positive flexion tests?


----------

